# [R] Disco da 19G pieno 100% ma la somma delle cartelle fa 2G

## Ghostraider

Ciao a tutti,

vi scrivo perchè ho un bel problema su un server a cui non riesco a venire a capo.

Ho creato una dir /backup montata su /dev/sdc1 - in seguito sdc1 non è stato più disponibile e dopo un reboot /backup è stato montato in automatico (?)  :Evil or Very Mad:  su sda cosa che mi ha fatto saturare il disco assegnato solamente al s.o.

Ho risolto la cosa rimontando la dir /backup sul nuovo dispositivo sdb1 e df -h mi conferma che tutto è ok.

Purtroppo vedo che il disco sda è ancora pieno al 100 % per cui dir per dir ho controllato l'utilizzo del disco ma il totale e mi risulta solo poco meno di 2G!

Sapreste aiutarmi a capire dove sta il problema?

Grazie mille in anticipo   :Wink: 

----------

## xdarma

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho creato una dir /backup montata su /dev/sdc1 - in seguito sdc1 non è stato più disponibile e dopo un reboot /backup è stato montato in automatico (?) :evil: su sda cosa che mi ha fatto saturare il disco assegnato solamente al s.o.
> 
> 

 

Ma hai cancellato quello che era stato erroneamente scritto su sda?

Prova a smontare sdb1 e controlla con ls cosa c'è dentro al mountpoint /backup  ;-)

----------

## Ghostraider

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *Ghostraider wrote:*   
> 
> Ho creato una dir /backup montata su /dev/sdc1 - in seguito sdc1 non è stato più disponibile e dopo un reboot /backup è stato montato in automatico (?)  su sda cosa che mi ha fatto saturare il disco assegnato solamente al s.o.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ciao! 

Dunque ho smontato /backup montata sotto /dev/sdb1, trovo comunque una dir /backup (a questo punto sarà montata in sda1 ?) a cui posso accedere e dentro ho tre dir per un totale di 18G.

Ho un dubbio... posso cancellare questi file o no? Se li cancello (/backup sembra sotto sda1) e poi rimonto /backup sotto /dev/sdb1 teoricamente i dati dovrebbero essere a posto perchè in sdb1 corretto?

Grazie mille, saluti   :Wink: 

----------

## Ghostraider

Ok risolto.

Alla fine l'agitazione abbassa la concentrazione   :Sad:   >> smontando backup da sdb1 e accendendo a backup (montato quindi in auto su sda1 - questa parte ancora mi sfugge... ) mv * in backup2 montato su sdc1 e rimonando backup in sdb1 tutto va a posto. 

Magari non è il metodo più elegante ma ora ho eliminato il problema  :Smile: 

Grazie, alla prossima .-)

----------

